# Need paint detail photos of 1938 Elgin tank bike.....................................



## Rick Palmer (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

     I am restoring a 1938 Elgin tank bike.  Unfortunately, none of the original paint details remained, due to rust.  I have the bike parts down to bare metal now and am ready to paint.  I can make my own stencils, but I need to see the paint scheme details on the fenders, fork, tank, and frame to continue.  Does anybody have some nice clear photos of these details?
Any help will be greatly appreciated.  Thank You, Rick Palmer


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 15, 2012)

What model bike is it?


----------



## Rick Palmer (Aug 15, 2012)

*Bike photo attached.............*

Photo of 1938 Elgin-I don't know what model it is.


----------



## jpromo (Aug 15, 2012)

I can help you out there. I'll have to get some pictures tomorrow and I'll post them up.


----------



## Rick Palmer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Thank you very much-you're a lifesaver.............*

You're help will make it possible to finally get the Elgin painted correctly.  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 16, 2012)

*1938 Spring Summer Catalog*

Not quite a picture, but a start at least.


----------



## Rick Palmer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Picture will be very helpful, indeed.........................*

Thank you very much.  Every bit of photographic information I can get is helpful.  Best Regards, Rick


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Aug 21, 2012)

*Hope this helps too.*

I think mine is a 1941. Similar? Im not sure.  Hope this helps too. Sorry for the bad picture, I didn't have time to get it out with 100 bikes blocking it.


----------



## jpromo (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey, if you could post a picture of your bike, that would narrow down which details it could have been. Elgin was supplied by both Murray and Westfield at this time period and they both had their own frames, tanks and paint styles. Murray had a tank with a single peak down the middle and Westfield had sort of a round, blister style tank. I'll post pics of my '39 Murray-built.


----------



## jpromo (Aug 21, 2012)

Here's my '39 Murray built. I have more pictures of each detail and can email all full-sized if you'd like. I've got an original fork coming in the mail which I can get a picture of, hopefully, tomorrow. Also, I can retake the pictures with something in the shot for scale. Hope that helps!


----------



## Rick Palmer (Aug 21, 2012)

*Thanks for photos.................................*

Hi JP Promo,

     I posted a photo of the my bike earlier in this posting-check it out and see what you think.  Thank You many times over.  Rick


----------



## Rick Palmer (Aug 21, 2012)

*Thanks to Ryan................*

Hi Ryan,

     Thank you for your photographic help.  CABE members are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!  Rick


----------



## jpromo (Aug 21, 2012)

Rick Palmer said:


> Hi JP Promo,
> 
> I posted a photo of the my bike earlier in this posting-check it out and see what you think.  Thank You many times over.  Rick




Ah yes, that you did! Looks like you have a Murray built version as well so the paint should be correct for yours. The only difference between ours is that my tank is the long version which extends past the seat tube.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 22, 2012)

looking at catalog pics, 1938 and 1939 have different paint schemes on tank, frame and fork.


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 22, 2012)

The early short tank versions do have their own paint pattern which is different from the one used on the early extended tank bikes. 

This bike: 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?17354-elgin-part-out&p=86800&highlight=#post86800

turned up on the site a while back and was eventually parted out. I believe there are additional photos of the bike lurking in other posts by the then owner. (the chain guard is not an original fitting for the bike.)


----------



## Rick Palmer (Aug 22, 2012)

*Thanks to balloontyre and Phil...*

Hi Balloontyre and Phil,

     The information will definitely be helpful.  Phil, thank you for your help.  Jerry Germeau sent copies of the pictures to me. They are clear enough so I can make out all of the details.  Thanks Again, guys.  Rick


----------

